# foreign student lodgers



## Gordanus (20 Apr 2009)

am thinking of taking in young people who come here to learn English....has anyone done it? Any stories, experience or advice? What are the pitfalls? How do I find an agency who does the placements? (Anyone know what the going rate is in Dublin?)


----------



## Smashbox (20 Apr 2009)

Some colleges would take these students over, I know of a lady who takes them in from the local IT. No real problems that I've heard, you have to feed them, clean up after them, wash their clothes and entertain them, etc. In return you get a fee.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Apr 2009)

Taking in a student might be helpful.


----------



## Gordanus (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks SueEllen, that's really helpful.  

(Memo to self: always do a search first!  )


----------



## gabsdot (21 Apr 2009)

I've been hosting foreign students for several years and have had mostly very good experiences. We always encourage the student to make themselves at home, they eat with the family, watch TV with us, play with the kids. We've always had adults. 
We've had a couple of annoying people and one girl who ran up a huge phone bill and legged it but mostly they've been lovely people and we've enjoyed hosting. 
I suggest you contact all the language schools and register with them.


----------



## bananas (24 Apr 2009)

I too have taken foreign students, mostly teenagers. I learnt from experience to ask the agency a few questions first before accepting one. Do student have to be collected/returned to school for flights at anti social hour.  Was expected one year to drop students to school at 4 am.  Also are there many activities organised for evenings and weekends.  Again some agencies/schools better than others.


----------



## sam h (24 Apr 2009)

Did it for a few years.  My advice would be:
 - go for students over 18, you don't have to entertain them and you don;t have to worry about where they are
 - Shop around - there is a big difference in what the school pay & whats expected of you
 - Lay down clear guidelines about what is acceptable & whats not
 - I tried to avoid fussy eaters - ideally they eat the same as we do

Enjoy it - we met some lovely people over the years & are still in contact we a few, but wasn't always perfect - we did have a few "odd" ones.


----------



## Gordanus (27 Apr 2009)

Sorry to bump this thread, but a couple more questions (and thanks to eveyone who shared their experiences! )

Does taking these students come under the rent-a-room scheme? So long as I don't go over the 10K per year.

And...any recommendations for agencies?

And...as I have a 16 yr old, I was thinking of getting one of similar age.  Anyone see any problems (other than they won't get on!)?

OR - the big question - would I be better off looking for an ordinary kind of lodger?


----------

